# Endeavour Amber Ale



## Amber Fluid (16/7/12)

I tried an Endeavour Amber Ale yesterday and was really impressed. I'd like to make a clone but don't really know where to start. The website linked above shares the following info:


Pale Pilsner
3 Crystal malts and Chocolate
Gairdner Pale Malt
Topaz hops for bittering, flavor and aroma
IBU = 28
Color = 55 EBC
FG = 1012
5.2% ABV
Maybe some Cinnamon
I have no idea where to start with this info and I BIAB. If anyone has any suggestions of a recipe I'd really appreciated it.


----------



## Bats (16/7/12)

Here is the recipe I use which is apparently a good clone of the Endeavour Amber.
It's been tweaked to suit my setup of 25L @ 83% efficiency.

Ale (MEU Au) - 5.4kg
Chocolate Malt (TF UK) - 0.028kg
Dark crystal Malt (TF UK) - 0.270kg

POR - 32g @ 60 min
POR - 13g @ 10 min

Safale US-05

I've noticed different grain and hops used but I'm told it's pretty close to the Endeavour. I've never done a side by side comparrison so don't quote me on it.

This is a very nice Amber though.

If you decide to do it, let me know if it's close.


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/7/12)

TBH Bats, I don't think that would be a bad recipe. However, I don't think the Endeavour mentioned has PoR but maybe a good sub.

The recipe you gave would be around 5.89% ABV and 37.3 IBU. I reckon if I tone it down to about 28 IBUs it may come close, albeit not a true clone though.

I might just do this one tomorrow to test. However, I don't have dark crystal but reckon I could sub it in this case with CaraAroma even though it will be a little darker than dark crystal it should be alright.

Thanks


----------



## jasonharley (16/12/12)

The 2010 Endeavour Amber Ale is hopped with POR. The 2011 Endeavour Amber Ale is with Topaz. I tried the 2011 Topaz at restaurant last night and it was superb. I throughly annoyed my wife during our dinner about analysing how to make this. I am lost for thoughts but keen to get a clone going


Anyone tried the clone recipes yet?


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/12/12)

I ended up using the following recipe:

26L
Efficiency 70%
OG 1.051
FG 1.013

5.1kg Traditional Ale
300g Victory
250g CaraMalt
250g CaraRed
200g Choc

18g POR @ 60 min
14g POR @ 10 min
IBU 28.5 (No Chill adjusted)

Mash @ 68 for 75 min

US-05 yeast

In primary for 2 weeks then CC for 8 days

It wasn't a clone but I hit all figures and it was a nice drop. However, next time I'll up the hops to 20g and 16g which will give about 31.9 IBU.


----------



## jasonharley (16/12/12)

I was thinking about useing the following recipe

22L

250g Special B
200g Crystal Dark Malt 120
3kg Pilsener Malt
1.5kg Abbey Malt

Williamette 60min 25g
Topaz 60min 10g
Dry Hop with 30g of Topaz

US-05 Yeast


OG 1043
FG 1012
ABV 4.0%
IBU 29%
SRM 30.8



Any thoughts on whether this will give me a choc raisin resinous amber ale?


5 eyes


----------



## brettprevans (16/12/12)

Given iit looks nothimg like the other recipes i doubt it. Nlthing in thetr will give u choc or raisen.. Jmo.
I suppose abbey might. But then again i done remember endevour being raisen or chocy.


----------



## geneabovill (16/12/12)

Willamette throws resinous flavours as a late hop, from memory.


----------



## jasonharley (26/12/12)

I brewed this yesterday using Topaz and williamette. It turned out darker than I expected. Maybe I will drop the choc malt next time



5 eyes


----------



## carniebrew (26/12/12)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> I brewed this yesterday using Topaz and williamette. It turned out darker than I expected. Maybe I will drop the choc malt next time


Love your avatar btw... 

About to embark on my first amber....i see yours turned out too dark, but how's the flavour at the moment? Obviously early, but any hints coming through?


----------



## warra48 (26/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> Love your avatar btw...
> 
> About to embark on my first amber....i see yours turned out too dark, but how's the flavour at the moment? Obviously early, but any hints coming through?



Never mind the colour, just shut your eyes and enjoy the flavour.
Is it what you are after? 
All's well.


----------



## jasonharley (27/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> Love your avatar btw...
> 
> About to embark on my first amber....i see yours turned out too dark, but how's the flavour at the moment? Obviously early, but any hints coming through?




nice avatar .... i have one exactly the same as yours with Austin holding a full 0.5L wheat beer glass !


----------



## yum beer (19/11/14)

Digging an old thread, brewed this recently and now 4 weeks in the bottle.
Plenty of research went into this and its pretty damn close.
Rich, smooth and creamy with spot on balance between the caramel maltiness and hops playing their part but not standing out.
Came out around 5.0ABV after dropping a little lower than calculated.

For some reason it has no head, I did hold at 67 for 40 minutes then stepped to 72 for 20 minutes before sparging at 78, so expected it to be OK but alas.....
Either way I think its a bloody good drop and worth a bash if you like the original or Ambers in general.

Endeavour Special Reserve Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 17.4 (EBC): 34.3
Bitterness (IBU): 27.2 (Average)

86.91% Pale Malt
5.11% Crystal Pale
3.51% Caramel Dark - Best Malz
2.55% Chocolate, Pale
1.92% Special-B

0.4 g/L Topaz (17.8% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Topaz (17.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

4.1 g/L White Sugar (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


----------

